# Nancy Pelosi's In-Flight Food And Drink Costs? $101,000



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

I'm so happy she's for the people!



> By Bob Unruh
> © 2010 WorldNetDaily*Taxpayers pay $101,000 for Pelosi's in-flight 'food, booze'*
> 
> It reads like a dream order for a wild frat party: Maker's Mark whiskey, Courvoisier cognac, Johnny Walker Red scotch, Grey Goose vodka, E&J brandy, Bailey's Irish Crème, Bacardi Light rum, Jim Beam whiskey, Beefeater gin, Dewars scotch, Bombay Sapphire gin, Jack Daniels whiskey &#8230; and Corona beer.
> ...


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

To hell with what it cost, I want to know the carbon footprint.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

It must have been a swell party. It is indeed gratifying to see tax money put to such good use. 

Good idea about that kosher-compliance for their visit to Israel.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Power corrupts - - -

I'm sure you could find Republican examples of this, too.

That does not make this shocking (but is it really shocking any more?) waste of money excusable.

It does make you wonder why these folks want tax increases when there clearly is plenty of money to waste.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

This reminds me of a story that I heard Fred Thompson tell. He said that after being elected to the U.S. Senate he arrived in Washington and being new to the Senate he almost slipped up and spent some of his own money. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Jack Cafferty, commenting on Pelosi: *"What a horrible woman she is." "She's a horrible woman."*

--speaking about Pelosi's and other congress members some from both parties (all of whom she authorized) trip to the climate summit at Copenhagen: (At the very end of the video)


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

How embarrassing. Corona? Really?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Johnnie Walker RED? Geez! Since she was charging it all to the US Taxpayers, you'd think she'd at least have ordered up Johnnie Walker Black. 

Since I already despise that woman (for so many reasons), I wish I could say this surprises me. Too bad none of her flight plans went over the Bermuda Triangle.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I read an article similar where about 8 congress members went over to Ireland for some conference for a week. The conference was on the 7th day and 6 of them left on day 6. Excluding airfare (which is not included due to it being a military flight) the cost was easily in the 6 figures.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow,that's sure a lot of money to pay for food and drink.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

It is worth $138 a day to keep these people drug-addled and fuzzy-tongued. 

And I hope they tipped well... 

The Republicans are honor-bound to spend at least as much.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*The Politicians...*

They are just average human beings...

and we voted for them to spend our tax money wisely!!!!!!!

ic12337:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

lovemeparis said:


> They are just average human beings...
> 
> and we voted for them to spend our tax money wisely!!!!!!!
> 
> ic12337:


The more time they spend passed out, the better off for society.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Let be honest - soon we will have a debt of $14 trillion. Pelosi and gang boozing it up to the tune of $100K isn't even a drop in the bucket. 

Let's cut Medicare, Social Security, much of the stimilus and and even non essential defense spending (I doubt we have to worry about Russian tanks flooding into the Fulda Gap) first before we worry about somthing like this. 

It seems the attitude is why worry about trillions when we can worry about a $100K.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think too many (those who care, anyway) are forgetting about the things you mention. I know I haven't.

I have no doubt, however, that these outrageous actions of Pelosi (and the OP touched on just the tip of the iceberg) are very deserving of the public disgust and scorn.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Let be honest - soon we will have a debt of $14 trillion. Pelosi and gang boozing it up to the tune of $100K isn't even a drop in the bucket.
> 
> ...


While I do see your point, I also think that this "so-called" leader is setting a tone where most of those making our decisions don't really care about how much we're spending as long as they keep getting nice trips like this one.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I really think Obama and Democrats need to put forth a proof of good faith and admit that whatever the solution to our problems Nancy Pelosi cannot be part of it. Some things that Republicans don't like are clearly defensible by Democrats, but surely She is not. Hoyer seems like an average, non-suicidal, adult let's give him the ball for the 2nd half. I think Conservative Indies and Republicans would look favorably on any caucus that told her to "shut up" and tried to work things out.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Let be honest - soon we will have a debt of $14 trillion. Pelosi and gang boozing it up to the tune of $100K isn't even a drop in the bucket.


When it comes to something like this the issue isn't the amount of money involved, it's the matter of public trust and demonstration of good stewardship.

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
True Dat! While 007, was granted a license to kill, it seems in this Republic of ours, election to Congress, man or woman, equates to a "license to steal!" And they don't dress anywhere near as well as James!


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Let be honest - soon we will have a debt of $14 trillion. Pelosi and gang boozing it up to the tune of $100K isn't even a drop in the bucket.
> 
> ...


That's all absolutely true.

The problem with the state of things today is that very few people have the ability or inclination to even grasp the idea of $14 trillion, much less articulate a reason to object to it, or comprehend the system of corruption that created such a thing as "national debt."

People are vulnerable to the criminals who invented the idea of a $14 trillion debt because of their (a) ignorance and (b) their resistance to independent thought, which are two of the main goals of the state's compulsory schooling system. That ignorance, and reflexive conformity of thought, are then exploited by a well-paid, well-trained group of professional, self-interested chatterers (and their useful idiots distributed throughout society), who all constantly yell at these ordinary people that if the thieves in Washington don't get their hands on trillions of dollars RIGHT NOW, the sky will fall, Mad Max will become an instant reality, the earth will burn to a cinder, and dogs and cats will live together.

But people can understand a $100,000 booze and caviar binge. That's waste and fraud on a scale (albeit relatively tiny) that is comparable to most people's daily reality.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

It's the politicians that have this spend spend spend mentality that is the problem from the 100,000 dollar level to the 14 trillion. No one in our government can control spending on any level and I believe that stems from the small levels of 100,000. We need fiscal discipline on every level, especially the small level if we are to stop the massive overall government spending.

If we cannot contain this kind of behavior on the small level, how are we supposed to tame the whole national budget?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Orsini said:


> It is worth $138 a day to keep these people drug-addled and fuzzy-tongued.
> 
> And I hope they tipped well...
> 
> The Republicans are honor-bound to spend at least as much.


Wow,that's unbelieveable.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't drink or do drugs, not out of any moral reason, but because 15 years ago my doctor said quitting might be a real good idea, like that day. At any rate it was the policy of most of my employers that I should be somewhat sober when working or at least not send them the bill for my vices. 
I guess things have changed.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I really hate to be picky, but I've just done a computer search and discovered that you could buy 10 cases of Southern Comfort and 2 kilos of cocaine for $43958.80. As a bartender, I can tell you that will throw one Hell of a party, even for a Democrat.
My question is, where is the remaining $57,041.20?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Howard said:


> Wow,that's unbelieveable.


You could always have an audit, but I expect the results would be explained away.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

beherethen said:


> I really hate to be picky, but I've just done a computer search and discovered that you could buy 10 cases of Southern Comfort and 2 kilos of cocaine for $43958.80. As a bartender, I can tell you that will throw one Hell of a party, even for a Democrat.
> My question is, where is the remaining $57,041.20?


Tips...


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

beherethen said:


> I really hate to be picky, but I've just done a computer search and discovered that you could buy 10 cases of Southern Comfort and 2 kilos of cocaine for $43958.80. As a bartender, I can tell you that will throw one Hell of a party, even for a Democrat.
> My question is, where is the remaining $57,041.20?


Hookers, of course.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Orsini said:


> Tips...


Um er After 20+ years in the biz I'd have to say the Republicans are better tippers

https://www.glamorati.com/celebrity/2008/34-notoriously-bad-celebrity-tippers/

Someone was giving a trade delegation from an Asian country a tour of Chicago, and she asked me if I'd take them to the Halsted Street fair last summer. Aside from the money they spent on the subway, they spent $1 per person. That was for the entrance fee to the fair, which I'd talked down from $6 to $1 for them. The carried bottles which they refilled with water whenever they found fountains. They carried their own home made food in back packs.

I can't help but be struck by the contrast.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Phinn said:


> Hookers, of course.


She must frequent a lot more expensive level of hookers than I do.:icon_smile:


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Let be honest - soon we will have a debt of $14 trillion. Pelosi and gang boozing it up to the tune of $100K isn't even a drop in the bucket.
> 
> ...


The $2.1 million in travel costs over two years is pretty excessive, no? If everyone in Congress is spending at that clip, that's ~$500 million every year in travel. I realize that travel is a part of the job but it is hard to justify spending a $1 million/yr.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

A billion here, a billion there, and pretty soon you're talking about real money. 
Everett Dirksen 

I have said, with respect to authorization bills, that I do not want the Congress or the country to commit fiscal suicide on the installment plan. 
Everett Dirksen 

When I think of those Asians carrying around tap water bottles and home made rice sandwiches, which they offered to share, I can't help but be somewhat ashamed for my government.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> *Let's cut Medicare, Social Security,* *much of the stimilus* and and even non essential defense spending...before we worry about somthing like this.





Phinn said:


> People are vulnerable to the criminals who invented the idea of a $14 trillion debt because of their (a) *ignorance and (b) their resistance to independent thought*, *which are two of the main goals of the state's compulsory schooling system.*


We ought to have a liittle Porky Pig smiley for this. One that goes "T-t-t-that's all folks."​


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> We ought to have a liittle Porky Pig smiley for this. One that goes "T-t-t-that's all folks."


You neglected to quote the part where I talked about the *"useful idiots distributed throughout society."*

I was referring to the people who mindlessly parrot the brain-dead mantra that the government's forcible diversion of the flow of money away from private, peaceful, voluntary transactions somehow makes the economy better and saves us from the Mad Max scenario.

You should have picked up on that part.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

beherethen said:


> My question is, where is the remaining $57,041.20?


Hot air balloon rides?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

harvey_birdman said:


> Hot air balloon rides?


They don't cost that much.


----------

